# peninsula dragon eggs



## bigi (Nov 1, 2010)

i thought i would start a new thread in the correct forum, so others could see, the last thread was 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/need-eski-incubator-tips-147100/

it was all a bit of a rush for me the night before, setting up the incubator, but i knew i was going to need it soon looking at the girl digging over the past two days.
lucky i did, because only 24 hours later it was all go. Its just like me to leave things to the last minute.

i have some great pictures, well not great as in perfect photo's but some good illustrations on how it all went. I even got a short 3 second video of the fourth egg being laid.
Over the past couple of days i wasnt happy with the depth of her lay box so i changed it to a deeper one, thinking i had a little time for her to adjust, unfortunately the eggs came sooner than i anticipated and she decided to lay all four on her basking rock. I am glad it was somewhat level and no eggs rolled off.


----------



## bigi (Nov 1, 2010)

one fat momma shortly before laying
and female up top and male below poking his head out,
funny enough i only put them down for a short 4 week brumation
i saw very little as far as mating displays, only once did i see a head bob and a how are you goin sexxy, mind you the male is extremely shy and will hide away as soon as a shadow is cast, but the female is reasonably laid back most of the time


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 1, 2010)

G'day bigi,

Fantastic work on putting the effort in to breeding these guys. They could very well disappear from the captive trade if it wasn't for people like you doing their share.

Cheers


----------



## bigi (Nov 1, 2010)

here is the first egg to be laid, i wasnt half worried about it falling off
the pic is a bit blurry, but better pics to come, in fact i have one picture that will blow you away


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 2, 2010)

That's fantastic, mate! I agree with Jonno, good on you for putting in the effort!


----------



## hornet (Nov 2, 2010)

Fantastic mate, i used to keep tawny dragons and they are an amazing species to keep, the males are quite attractive and they have sooo much personality. I really have to get a couple small dragons again oneday, good luck with the eggs


----------



## bigi (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks guys, here is a better pic of the male, for some reason there are not many pics of these guys on APS


----------



## bigi (Nov 2, 2010)

a picture of her finished, just exhausted
and a better pic of an egg being layed
i will see if i can get the video linked


----------



## bigi (Nov 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;vnd2jaxLsJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnd2jaxLsJY[/video]

here is the video


----------



## bigi (Nov 2, 2010)

this is my favorite picture, makes your eyes water


----------



## James..94 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice job bigi
That pick looks so painful.
Do you not have to provide a lay box for peninsula dragons?


----------



## bigi (Dec 17, 2010)

View attachment 177230


well after having a netted egg spew its contents out on wednesday night i was feeling a little concerned. I went to check how they were going today and found my first peninsula dragon has hatched. It was from the smallest egg, and manalive it is so tiny. You need a magnifying glass to see if its eyes are open. here are some pics, i am absolutely stoked.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats mate, nice to see these guys are still kicking around


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow congrats  Very cute little lizards, would love to add a few to my collection one day.


----------



## hornet (Dec 17, 2010)

congrats, best luck with the bubs


----------



## jinin (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice mate! Cant wait to get some peninsula's of my own!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 17, 2010)

CUUUUUUUUTTTTTEEEEEEEEEEE!

That is so ickle !


----------



## Smithers (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Bigi,

Well how bizarre I was looking on youtube this morning for Central Netted dragons as I'm seriously thinking of getting one or two and watched this lady of yours give birth to these bubs you have, she did very well and see why she looks pooped in the photo....come this arvo and you have them hatching...Congrats on them they are lil cuties...


----------



## bigi (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks guys, i am absolutely rapped that i have at least one of these out of an egg, they are awsome little lizards, very fast and they can climb vertically up rocks, remarkable, they are also becoming more and more accustomed to me, the female runs down and leaps up at the glass at feed time, she is certainly putting her food away at the moment and is looking gravid again, crossing my fingures. The male is also getting less flighty. He has become alot more yellow through his chest and head stripe area in the past 6 weeks and the black over his back is magic. Stunning little animals.

hornet, you know you should have a small lizard species in your keep

jinin, maybe a swap for some painteds or is it red barrs you keep, i forget, could be in order in the future

thanks jay, you should see how tiny it is mate, barely a pimple on your butt, big boy

Smithers, i saw your comment thankyou, they were my netteds, these are rock dragons, heres a link to my netted eggs
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/cnd-preparing-lay-147229/

i have seperated a couple of my females from the males as they just look like they will keep on breeding through this cycle.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link Bigi,......and thanks for the vids on youtube they are very kool and have piqued my interest to care for them. 

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## bigi (Dec 18, 2010)

Two more are now out of the eggs, the 4th has its head out and ready to go, hopefully he will be out in the morning and all start feeding soon


----------



## python_dan89 (Dec 18, 2010)

woohoo awesome news


----------



## Funkstaa (Dec 19, 2010)

how exiting!...they are amazing : )


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Dec 20, 2010)

good stuff mate. Best of luck with the hatchies, The female sure was massive!


----------



## bigi (Dec 25, 2010)

the hatchlings are going ok at present, a couple are feeding, and it looks like the female will lay her second clutch today, a nice present for me.

---------- Post added 26-Dec-10 at 08:55 AM ----------

it is a bitter of a bugger really, she layed last night while i was out, 2 on top of the sand that she had scattered around by her filling the nesting area, they appear sunken in, and one burried which looks just ok, all 3 are in the incubator, i am not holding out much hope, but here's crossing my fingures


----------



## bigi (Aug 7, 2011)

i thought it was time to provide an update on these guys

well we had two clutches from this girl in the end,
she is a scatter brain, lucky i managed to hatch any at all since she was laying all over the place,
her second clutch she laid 3 eggs, 2 of which she scattered and ruined the last made it to the incubator.
just goes to show, dont go out for 2 hrs when you think she is about to lay
i am not sure if i will get another clutch out of her this year, she is looking old now at 4 years
anyhow out of 7 eggs layed, we got 5 to the incubator, all hatched at 47 days at 31 degrees
out of the 5, 3 would not begin feeding, thus leaving us with only 2
but what a special two they are,
just look at them now 7 months on, the female is just stunning, and the male is starting to colour all so slowly


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice dragons. Do you know why the hatchies would not begin feeding? Sad that you only got two, but I suppose if they are so hard it is good you got any at all.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome dragons, sad to see the other 5 hatchies wouldn't feed.


----------



## KREPS2011 (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow they are nice looking dragons . Sorry to hear that 3 passed from not eating. You have to have a R2 to keep these dragons rite? 
Are those 2 sexed??


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 7, 2011)

> Are those 2 sexed??


The brown one is the female, the darker the male this species is highly sexually dimorphic.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 7, 2011)

Great looking Dragons, the egg laying looked painful!! Kudos on your efforts with this species.

GeckPhotographer re: sexually dimorphic 

Laymens terms, must I have to google every time you post??


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a shame they are on a C2 licence, i would love to have a pair. They are looking great


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 7, 2011)

> GeckPhotographer re: sexually dimorphic
> 
> Laymens terms, must I have to google every time you post??



I assume you have googled by now, but in laymens terms, they look different. Anything in this post to cause you googling?


----------



## bigi (Aug 7, 2011)

what does laymen mean??????????????


----------



## Wally (Aug 7, 2011)

bigi said:


> what does laymen mean??????????????



I'm scared to google it. You do it and let us know.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 7, 2011)

In laymans terms, laymans terms are the shortened, or 'dumbed down' versions of terms.


----------



## bigi (Aug 8, 2011)

lol, yeh i know what laymens means, it was a joke, i am not sure i 'dumbed down' or you did

i am not sure why i had losses, general i lost less tha 10 % to dudds etc in the incubator and less tha 10% to non feeders. 
mind you i had somewhere near 60 eggs this year
the 3 losses to the peninsula's i put down to non feeders, this and they are a more flighty type animal, and i recon they freak out a bit when food is introduced
i put it down to some are meant to be and some are not


----------

